# Angeln im Asnen



## Fishmac (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach interessanten Angelplätzen im See Asnen in Schweden. Mir ist schon klar, dass dies unter Anglern für gewöhnlich ein schwarzes Tuch ist. Trotzdem, kennt jemand Gute Stellen um auf Hecht oder Zander zu Angeln. Meine Kollegen und ich fahren in der 2. Juni Woche auf die Insel Sirkjön inmitten des Asnen. Wir können uns, da wir uns genau am unteren Ende der Insel eingemietet haben, zwischen der Rechten sowie der linken Hälfte entscheiden. Was ist also besser? Was sollten wir als Köder mitnehmen? Da wir einige Zanderspezies dabei haben, wo gibt es hierfür gute Stellen?
Ich wäre froh, wenn sich der ein oder andere finden würde, der uns in dieser Sache weiterhilft.

Danke schon einmal im vorraus und alzeit Petri Heil, Fishmac


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Asnen*

Hi, und willkommen hier im Board. 
Ich war einmal am Åsnen in Jät, das ist im östlichen Teil des See's, zum Angeln. Das ist aber schon einige Zeit, 1994, her. Wir waren damals auch im Juni und hatten mit dem Wasserstand im See etwas Pech, er war nämlich etwas niedrig. Nun weis ich aber nicht ob das generell um diese Zeit dort so ist. 
Ihr solltet aber aufpassen da sich im See sehr viele große Steine befinden und diese oft knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche sind. Wir haben uns bei unserem Aufendhalt einmal den Scherstifft von der Schraube abgefahren da wir einen Stein zu spät gesehen haben.
Der See selber ist aber sehr schön und wohl auch Fischreich. Wir haben die gesammte Zeit über geschleppt, als Köder kamen Wobbler in Rot/Weis, Blau oder Weisfischmotiv, schwimmend und nicht zu tief laufend zum Einsatz. Größen so zwischen 12-20cm. 
Genaue Fangplätze kann ich Dir leider nicht nenne. Nicht das ich nicht will, es ist eher so das ich nicht kann. Denn zum einen ist der See doch sehr groß und zum anderen habe ich mir damals auch keine Notizen gemacht. 
Denke aber mal das sich noch einige Melden werden die in letzter Zeit dort waren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Asnen*

Ich war letzten August am Asnen in Kärrasand, das liegt im Süden bei Urshult aber zum östlichen Teil des Sees gelegen. Habe dort Hechte und Barsche gefangen, aber keine Zander. Ich habe einheimische Angler und im Angelladen in Urshult (sehr zu empfehlen) nachgefragt und die erklärten mir, dass es Zander nur im westlichen Seeteil gibt, schon ab Ursult, aber je nördlicher man am Westufer kommt, desto besser sind die Zanderbestände.
Die beste Erfahrung habe ich mit langsamen Schleppen gemacht. Pass aber auf mit dem Boot, da glaubst du noch über einer Rinne mit 6 m Tiefe zu sein und schon scheuert dein Boot auf Felsen (tja ... passiert peinlicherweise auch mit Echolot, wenn man abgelenkt ist).

Aktuelle Köder bekommst im Angelladen in Urshult, man berät dich dort sehr gerne und gut und gibt dir das aktuell fängiste. Preislich auch nicht teurer als in meinem Laden hier in München.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß und Erfolg:s


----------



## Siggisteam (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Asnen*

Hallo, dies ist mein erster Eintrag im board. Ich fahre Ende Juli zum Asnen auf die Insel Sirkön. Kennt jemand den Campingplatz Mjölknabbens Camping und kann mit vielleicht Tipps geben?


----------



## seifi04 (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Asnen*

Tach auch! Wir fahren am 12.juni auch wieder zum äsnen,auch auf die insel sirkön. Wir waren letztes jahr da und haben kurrioserweise fast ausschlieslich auf blaue wobbler gefangen. Allerdings war das im oktober und ich weiß nicht ob das jetz im Frühjahr auch so läuft. Deswegen mein motto "Probieren geht über studieren" Der See hat eine durchschnittstiefe von ca.3-6 metern (jedenfalls im südteil) aber es gibt auch tiefe Löcher bis zu 16 metern die sind auch auf der gewässerkarte dunkelblau eingezeichnet. ansonsten wie schon erwähnt würde ich auf gar keinen fall auf ein echolt verzichten. Ganz wichtig ,bei weiteren fahrten unbedingt den weg merken .Der See hat unzählige Inseln und ist ziemlich verzweigt, da hat man sich ganz schnell mal verirrt vorallem wenn es anfängt zu dämmern.  So dann mal viel spaß ! ! !  MfG  rene


----------



## Dirk777 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Asnen*

@ seifi
Wir fahren in 4 Tagen zum Asnen, gibts im Web eine Gewässerkarte? Zum Kaufen ist es wohl zu spät...
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Fishmac (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Asnen*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin nun schon seit dem 12. Juni wieder zurück. Dieses Jahr war mäßig. Ich habe zwar 27 Hechte, 3 Zander und 3 Barsche gefangen, jedoch war kein richtiger Kracher darunter. Trotzdem, es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht. Top Köder waren wie immer die FZ kupfer Blinker sowie die Sonderanschaffung meines Angelkollegen Guido, einem 30cm langen Castaic Gummifisch. Besagter Kollege bekommt auch heute noch Tränen in die Augen, wenn er sich den Abstand einer Bißspur in seinem Gummifisch anschaut. Den Rekord vor Augen, bogen sich 5 der 6 Haken der beiden Drillinge auf. Keiner konnte vorher ahnen, dass sich solch ein Fisch an dieses Gummiungeheuer wagen würde. So blieb der Rekordzeiger dieses Jahr bei 1.02 cm stehen. Auch ganz ordentlich, wenn man überlegt, dass es wieder einmal ein Neuling war, der den Rekord aufstellte. 
Für alle die, die wissen wollen was zählt. 
1. Ausdauer. Niemals aufgeben und mehr Zeit auf dem See verbringen als in der Hütte

2. Sonnenschein. Dann beißen die Räuber meistens auf kupfer.

3. Erfahrung. Deshalb muß man jedes Jahr wiederkommen.

Gruss, Alex.#g


----------



## diaryofdreams (25. November 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Asnen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde dieses Jahr an den Äsnen nähe Steglehylte fahren. Kennt jemand von euch diese Ecke des See´s ?
Es ist für mich das erstemal das ich an einen so grossen See fahre 
Wäre klasse wenn ihr eure erfahrungen mit mir teilt.

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil !


----------



## forester20xt (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Asnen*

Hallo, ich bin nicht so oft im Anglerforum unterwegs, deshalb möchte ich auf diesem Wege Dich bitten, mir ein paar Hinweise zum Angeln am Asnen zu geben. Ich werde nach Ryd fahren und genau gegenüber von Steglehylte ein Ferienhaus haben. Kann man auch ohne Motor in dieser Gegend angeln oder muss es einer sein ? Welche Wobbler oder Blinker sind fängig ? Kanst Du mir eine Fotografie von einer Tiefenkarte übersenden ? Hast Du Hotspots feststellen können ? 
Vorab vielen Dank, die Antwort kannst Du auch an forester20xt@web.de richten.


----------

